# Smith and Wesson M&P9c for sale



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought this and it has sat in my safe unfired and taken out of the box once.

S&W M&P9c with two-12 round magazines. It is the same as the model oon the link, except it does not have the thumb safety. Asking $440.00

http://www.impactguns.com/sw-206304-9m-35-amsft-12r-206304-022188137835.aspx


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a brand new still in the box camo benelli Nova I'll trade ya for it. 

same as this link.. 
http://www.impactguns.com/benelli-nova-pump-12g-28in-realtree-apg-hd-camo-20072-650350200720.aspx


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have a brand new still in the box camo benelli Nova I'll trade ya for it.
> 
> same as this link..
> http://www.impactguns.com/benelli-nova-pump-12g-28in-realtree-apg-hd-camo-20072-650350200720.aspx


Funnily enough I was selling this to buy the wife a gun, this could work out. Realtree camo pattern?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Funnily enough I was selling this to buy the wife a gun, this could work out. Realtree camo pattern?


Yes sir, I believe its the exact gun in the link..


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sold!


----------

